# duck mounts?



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

anyone have any photos of duck mounts that they love? i need one stading and one cupped flying or taking off?????? :cam:
i have 2 that i need done and i would like some feedback.
:wave:


----------



## Massadrenaline (Aug 18, 2008)

what species of ducks? To me that makes a huge difference on what looks best.


----------



## Massadrenaline (Aug 18, 2008)

I would also highly recommend checking out birdmanstudios.com for some ideas. His mounts look awesome and every time I get a new duck that I want mounted I check out his work for ideas.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

I will get you some pics tomorrow. :shade: Me likey the duckies!


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

oh they are boaring old mallards i think


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

You think? Do they have green heads and yellow bills?

(Are they black with bright colors strewn throughout? Are they a tanish color with a white speckeled chest and a spash of color on the wings? How about a big funky bill that looks like a shovel :eyebrows: Do they have a burnt red head or a dark red/brownish body)? (tails look at the tails. Tails, Bills, Wings and heads (feet sometimes).


----------



## Massadrenaline (Aug 18, 2008)

Cant get pictures loaded, but I really like mallards in the cupped and committed pose. Its just so typical of what I think when I think mallards. And if you have a couple it makes it look even better and more realistic in my opinion. Just seems to add some life to a duck that in my opinion (although I'm sure many will disagree) doesnt have the colors of so many other duck species.


----------



## Cotton6210 (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a teal I shot last year.

I am not a photographer, lighting sucks, Backdrop is distracting and It was raining so I couldn't take it outside but you get the idea. I just picked it up today and haven't made up my mind yet. IMO cupped wings or "committed" mounts look good with most species. Different birds do look better with different pose or positions though.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

That is an impressive mount!!


----------

